# Starting the process to getting Josie in foal!



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys! I never was able to set up the lights for Josie to get under, the barm owner needed all the stalls for show cattle, soooooo I'm now getting ready to start the breeding process! I'm hoping because it was such a mild winter, she never quit ovulating. 

She appeared to be coming into heat this Friday, but I'm unable to take her to Buffalo Ranch til Wednesday, so we might have missed this heat cycle, if she was indeed coming into heat. 

She doesn't blatantly show in heat as other mares do, so it can be hard to pinpoint whether she is or not without teasing her with a stud. I'm very, very excited! 

Due to having the reduced riding schedule I had with her first foal, I was kind of not looking forward to not riding as often, but with my nursing program keeping me so busy, the schedule will be perfect! She can mostly lay around eating and carry that baby while I lay around eating and studying! LOL. 

For those of you who don't know, my mare is getting bred to RC Fancy Step (Wimpys Little Step x Daughter of Doc Wilson) who has earned 351,000 in the reining pen. He is no longer viable to breed, so she will be bred with frozen semen via deep horn insemination into the horn with the larger follicle. 

I've seen a couple of him babies and am in awe! He himself is an extremely nice horse and I'm thrilled to have the opportunity to breed to him =) Although a lot of hard work was involved to earn the breeding fee, lol. 

I'm ready to take her up there this Wednesday, but need some advice! Should I leave her there to be short cycled if she just went out of heat or bring her home and return her right before the next heat cycle? 

Here are a couple pics of us playing around yesterday, I brushed her then worked on laying down, which she now does by me picking up her leg and queing her with either pressure on her chest or on her halter! YAY! That took FOREVER to progress with her, she really didn't like laying down and staying there, especially around a bunch of activity which is usually going on when I'm able to work with her! 

Originally, I had plans on keeping the foal, but now may sell it into a definite show home, depending on how much I fall in love with it =) I would love to get some producing earnings on my mare.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Buckskin yaaaay buckskin yaaaaaaaay ;-)


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Very pretty mare. Good luck with your mares conceiving. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Subbing. Good luck with Josie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, guys! I'm really excited it finally happening, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Slightly Off Topic: Where did her cutie patootie colt from last year end up? Any updated pictures of him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay,Josie's back!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

He went to a cop down in Houston, but it's kind of a sore subject for me. He showed me pics of his other horses and they were in good shape, but when he sent me a pic a couple months later, Simba had a huge pot belly, and his muscle pretty much disappeared. He was also super ribby. I asked him to worm Simba and he did, but he didn't/isn't getting the adequate nutrition to grow up into a gorgeous horse.  he has gained weight since then, but still looks nothing like the bright little boy I said goodbye to and loaded in the trailer last year. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That is a shame. Im sorry to hear that. He was stunning. Unfortunately, once they leave our hands, we have no control over them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, unfortunately. That was certainly never the future I hoped for him. He also has posted pics of him little kids sitting on his back, so I fear the worst with his poor musculoskeletal system as well.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear Simba's home isn't idea. Good luck in breeding Josie this year.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, Josie went to the breeder's place last Saturday and was bred via deep horn AI yesterday, so it's a waiting game for the next couple weeks til she gets checked!! I'm soooo excited its finally happening, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

trainerunlimited said:


> He went to a cop down in Houston, but it's kind of a sore subject for me. He showed me pics of his other horses and they were in good shape, but when he sent me a pic a couple months later, Simba had a huge pot belly, and his muscle pretty much disappeared. He was also super ribby. I asked him to worm Simba and he did, but he didn't/isn't getting the adequate nutrition to grow up into a gorgeous horse.  he has gained weight since then, but still looks nothing like the bright little boy I said goodbye to and loaded in the trailer last year. :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can I just ask, if this is what happened to a previous foal - will you be keeping this one? :shock:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

exciting!! hope all goes well & we hear good news on a pregnancy


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, this baby is a lot higher bred than the last one so the likelihood of something like that happening is slim, IMO. I've also learned to screen people a little more thoroughly. I originally bought the breeding with the intentions of keeping this baby forever, but depending on my ability to put it in training and show it, I'll either keep or sell it  my dream is for a double dilute baby I can put in training with Shawn Flarida and keep forever as an asset to my future breeding program, but if I can't show it, I'll probably place it in capable hands who will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Pretty girl!! Good luck...finger's crossed for you!!


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

Super Beautiful horse. Love Buckskins.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope Josie took the first go around.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you guys! And so do I, cmarie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if you're allowed to post a photo that youve been tagged in on Facebook but didn't take yourself?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope this is the thread you wanted this on TU! :lol:


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you, its perfect! <3


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

A cute pic of Josie and Lexi taken a couple weeks ago, lol. I raised Lexi to ride around on Josie so she can balance in the saddle or on her bum at a walk


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Sooooo, I do believe Josie's 14 day ultrasound to see if she is bred is tomorrow!!!! I'm so very excited and am really REALLY hoping someone smiled on me from up above and allowed her to catch the first time! 

I just learned a couple days ago that they've had her on Regumate to help her out and that the stallion's frozen semen quality wasn't great. =( I'm a little confused as to why they'd put her on Regumate without checking her lvls, but I'm not a vet! I'm thinking it is to better help her chances that she'll catch in foal? Anyone have any ideas? 

I plan on going up there Friday morning and will ask her then, if I remember! I tend to get so excited I'm there and get to see my mare, I forget to ask, usually, lol.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful mare! She reminds me if Spirit lol. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Your mare is gorgeous! I'm sure her baby will be a great little guy/girl.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you, you guys! Its certainly been a long time coming. She isn't perfect, but I feel this stallion definitely will make her stronger in every way! Love him to death!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

And.....Josie came up open yesterday, so she will be starting the whole thing over again, lol. I'm seriously hoping I'm not spinning my wheels with the stallion's semen not being awesome, but seriously want a baby out of RC, so will keep trying!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I hope it happens the second time around. Good luck


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you! I think its more a hit or miss type of thing, but I'm going to leave her there through May, so there are several opportunities! If it doesn't happen this year, there won't be any semen left for next year, so she'll have to be bred to another stud there for me to get my breeding. Lets hope that doesn't happen! They're cutting stallions and amazing...but they aren't RC.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I made the 2 hour drive to see Josie today! Haven't seen her in about 3 weeks or so, so it was fun! She is looking great and looks like she'll be ready to AI again possibly this Saturday. I had fun taking pics of her =) Please excuse the fact that the pics aren't proportional, my cam doesn't like taking pics up close =(


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Josie was bred a week ago today so I've only got another week to wonder if we're blessed with a pregnancy! Gah, I sure hope she took this time  frozen is hard to deal with, I'm assuming, and I've been told it had to be done at the specific instance the mare ovulated, which makes the odds lower  everyone please help pray for a success!!! I'm going up there after she has been u/s'd in foal or not and will probably take advantage of the gorgeous arena they have and ride her while I'm there.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck! She is looking great! 

I'm drooling over the arena. I can't imagine what the rest of the facility looks like!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks girl! I can't believe she is 5 already!!! We've certainly had a journey together  I'll take some pics of the facility when I go back, it's incredible!!!


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

good luck this time around! I'm going to be AI'ing my mare this year (not til early June though) and it'll be my first ever foray into the AI world... stressful!

She's beautiful by the way


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not to be a huge party pooper or anything. But I'm curious as to the future plans for her. If she does not conceive again...Which I'm crossing my fingers that she will cause i want to see this baby!...But how many times will you try to breed to this stud before throwing in the towel?

if she doesn't take, do they have another stallion they'll let you try to breed with at a reduced cost?

will you breed to a different stud this year or wait until 2014 to try again with someone else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, given how driven I am for this pairing and the fact that they've indicated there will only be semen for this year, I'm going to leave her there until June to give them adequate time to get her in foal with RC's semen. 

If for whatever reason she doesn't take, next year I'll breed her to Hydrive Cat whose babies are really doing well in the cutting pen. They give you a live foal guarantee and will allow the use of another stallion in RC's stead if they're out of semen. I'm just hoping that within the months this year, it will allow time for everything to line up perfectly so she'll get in foal. 

Long term, she'll be bred a couple more times to very proven stallions to hopefully start my own line of incredible horses I can compete on and retain for a small breeding operation. 

I want to do things like Nrha and have a couple mares that are proven/shown successfully and breed them to the best of the best every other year or so  in fact, I'm planning on throwing Josie into reining training once I'm through with school and have the means to do so, she'll probably be novice Reiner so I can learn to show and hopefully get some earnings on


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

SDP Buffalo Ranch - Where The Elite Are Found the main page of Buffalo Ranch's website

Aaannndddd..... http://www.sdpbuffaloranch.com/stallions.php their stallion page.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, SDP Buffalo Ranch had a party last night. It was fun! Margaritas and beer up in the stallion barn, which my sister partaked a little too much of, lol. It was amazing! They flew an entertainer in and we got to watch his show for a good hour. I can't remember his name, but hes the "Man of 1000 voices," or something like that. I got there a few minutes early and turned Josie out to play. She had a LOT of fun and I actually got a couple videos, but they're not letting me upload onto this site. Any idea how to do that? Her preg check is in 4 days!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

It was Josie's preg check today and..... I didn't get a call! =( I'm planning on calling tomorrow morning, but can hardly wait, lol


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

One of the videos from my visit earlier this week. 

Josie April 2013 At Buffalo Ranch Video by valleychick2121 | Photobucket

Wasn't sure if the link was going to work or not, lol. She does some neat flying lead changes all over this video, lol. As you can see, when shes hot and ready to play, she has no idea where shes going xD. When she looks towards me, shes asking to come in and I'm rejecting all her offers because I wanted to keep videoing her, ****. I'm uploading a couple more, including a laying down video, but that one is upside-down, thanks to my friend recording it that way, lol.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Another, if it works...

Josie April 2013 At Buffalo Ranch Video by valleychick2121 | Photobucket


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Josie laying down freestyle. =) I'm pressing lightly into her chest to que her and wasn't pressing at all on her back, its just more comfortable to rest my hand there when shes going down. Now to get her to lay down with a more subtle que than picking up her foot, lol! At least she won't lay down unless I que her with her halter or chest, so shes still good for the farrier =)

6F152C79-DE35-4F06-B052-85F376966DC9-335-0000004093CFDB73_zps9e29bc2c.mp4 Video by valleychick2121 | Photobucket

And another of her goofing off =)

Josie April 2013 At Buffalo Ranch Video by valleychick2121 | Photobucket


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> It was Josie's preg check today and..... I didn't get a call! =( I'm planning on calling tomorrow morning, but can hardly wait, lol


So what is the answer? Preg or still not?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Ugh, unfortunately not! Frickin sucks, but were plugging on. RC has had 3 mares this year so far including mine. One is in foal, one is not(mine), and one is waiting for a preg check. The one waiting is on her 2nd go around as well. Sorry it took so long to reply, I've got test after test this week and next, didn't even here back til yesterday evening, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

That is unfortunate 
Almost makes you wish you had tried breeding on Josie's 30 day heat after Simba was born last year


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Ikr? Lol, I'm gonna keep trying, but the longer it takes for her to get in foal, the younger the foal will be getting ready for the futurities.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh,that's too bad! Here's hoping second time's the charm.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, yeah. Shes been bred twice, so this will be her third go-around. I don't know whether its better to change stallions now and hopefully get her bred this year or not. =( 

I've got over 5,000 invested in her breeding to RC already, and don't want to give up on my dream, but it seems like this might be a furtive effort to keep trying with his semen quality so low. Also, she didn't take with his semen when she was bred to him the last time either (she was bred 3 times then.)

What would yáll do in a situation like this? She is reining bred and I love, love, LOVE RC's looks and accomplishments and think they compliment themselves wonderfully, but given the situation, I'm wondering if I'm "barn blind" or whatever to the reality that his semen is poor anyways, they use a very tiny dose each AI, and idk how my mare even does with AI, considering she has now been bred 5 x's without a pregnancy via AI and took the first coupling naturally. 

Ugh, the thought had never entered my mind til their vet called me with the bad news and asked me if I wanted to switch stallions. The other 2 possiblities for a match with Josie would be Hydrive Cat and TR Dual Rey. Both nice stallions, but cutting bred! =/ 

I feel like if I tell her to switch, then I'm throwing in the flag too early when she could get in foal the very next time shes AI'd with RC's semen.

I would love to hear everyone's thoughts, so I can take that into consideration. Between lack of sleep with work, clinicals, and classes - not to mention finals next week and a couple tests this week, I'm not sure I'm thinking clearly anyways as I can't seem to come up with anything to do, lol. Sorry for the long post, btw!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

If I was in your situation....I'd pick your second best choice...

if your looking to have a futurity prospect, time is not on your side.

with RCs semen count so Iow, id bite the bullet and throw in the towel. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

But, will the foal out of a cutting stallion be a nice reining horse? And which one would I go with, Hydrive or Tr? Omg, I'm soooo torn...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like Hydrive between those two. And there is no reason i can think of that a cutting bred horse can't perform in reining. I think its very possible. A strong, naturally athletic foal won't have a problem with consistent training...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

They're definitely athletic, but cutters can be more hot and reiners usually have a huge drive to stop, so was wondering if that transferred.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, I called buffalo ranch and talked to their vet today. She said the chances of Josie catching were slim with RC so I switched her over to Hydrive Cat. I'm hoping she will catch as it looks like she is ready to breed tomorrow or the next day. Here's to hoping this was the right decision!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck. 

Watch her catch with this one time insemination by Hydrive. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Aww you have a Blue Heeler!!!!! Lol sorry off topic, but we have one too!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, that'd be amazing if she would, it'd be about time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Josie was bred to Hydrive today, so heres to some good luck, hopefully, lol. The vet assured me he is the most fertile stallion in the barn, so I sure hope this ends up in a pregnancy...

Heres a pic of the new sire, Hydrive Cat =) He has 416k earnings and his breeding career just started a couple years ago with produce earnings 405k already =)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm a sucker for a hot lookin' chestnut with lots of chrome! From personal experience, I'd have switched stallions the minute they started talking frozen. If not then, when they said, "Low Quality & Frozen" in the same sentence. It just is too iffy to mess with, IMO.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah.... I was really wanting that cross so was willing to try, I won't be doing something like that again though, lol. I'm just glad it's cooled semen from Hydrive and he has great stats, lol. He wasn't my first choice for Josie, but they'll still produce a very nice foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

trainerunlimited said:


> Yeah.... I was really wanting that cross so was willing to try, I won't be doing something like that again though, lol. I'm just glad it's cooled semen from Hydrive and he has great stats, lol. He wasn't my first choice for Josie, but they'll still produce a very nice foal!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know, I always look at things like this as a message. I have been looking for a bay mare for my stallion. I want athletic, well known pedigree, etc, etc. I went to a sale where I've had good luck before. Got outbid every time. Then I went to a retirement dispersal, I've been real lucky there too, got my stallion at a retirement sale. Got WAAAAAYYYYYY out bid there, like somebody paid $240,000 for the mare I liked. Let's suffice it to say that I'm not even in the 10% category of that kind of money. Next sale, I had a horse get injured and a big vet bill, couldn't go. I'm thinkin' God's telling me, "Not now, maybe not this year.". I've decided to listen. 

All that's a long way around saying, maybe this is the foal you're supposed to breed and it just took you this long to realize it.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Josie got her 14 day check and is positive for pregnancy!! The vet said its a nice follicle and she'll check in another 14 days for the fetal heart tone. I'm so excited she finally took, even if I did have to revise my plans to get her bred!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

congratulations! i had a feeling she was going to take to hydrive. he is still a nice producing, well known, money earning stallion. this foal will be a nice.........filly. hehe.

im soooo excited for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you  I'm looking at it in a more positive way now, lol, I'm thinking ultimate reined cow horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I know it is early days, and it doesn't matter as long as mum and bub are healthy, but are you hoping for any particular colour or markings for your foal? 

Congrats, fingers crossed for a happy outcome!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you!!! I would love a filly who is any color but sorrel with white on her face and solid feet 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmmm, I have a pic of Simba to show everyone and can't figure out how to post it on here with my iPhone, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> Hmmm, I have a pic of Simba to show everyone and can't figure out how to post it on here with my iPhone, lol!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Use photobucket app, get the direct link to the picture from the app, that is what I do on my iPhone :wink:


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you! I got on a pc to get everything done, so here he is! He is actually looking tons better than he was and still looks rough considering what he could have been, unfortunately. Figured yall would still love to see him though =) According to his owner, he is still just as gentle and friendly as ever!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Josie is officially home!!! I was sooooo excited to see her, it was crazy!! She had her 28 day check for the fetal heart tone on the 27th and was positive sooo her due date is April 6, 2014!! Kinda neat cause April 6th is her bday as well  she came back super fat, lol. She's gonna get back into shape quickly, hopefully!!!




































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats on the great news.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you MLP!! You gonna have any foals born in 2014? Your baby this year is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Went on my first saddled ride on Josie in 5 months!!! She was great, although was ready to go - she walked off without me asking her about 5 times before she was seriously reprimanded and made to back rather fast a few steps. After that, she was golden. We mostly walked around and drug branches into a pile, which was rather fun. We were stepping over some and she caught her back left leg in a V of one branch. Omg, I thought there'd be a rodeo, just because she hasn't been with it for a while. She shook her leg trying to dislodge it. I told her whoa and she sat there 3 legged while I dismounted and freed her leg. I'm blessed to have a horse who will stop and think in an unpredictable situation. Anyways, I got a couple pics!!!



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She looks great and is very beautiful!! Josie sounds like "my" girls, I can do anything with them and they never panic either.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics, your girl is beautiful!! Josie sounds like my girls, they'll let me do anything with them even when they're scared.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you! My friend had a couple horses over at my sisters house and the goofy colt who never stays in fences jumped out yesterday, so Josie got to work on ground tieing as we fixed a flat on the trailer, then helped me catch the errant colt ( who decided he would sit back a couple times on the lead while dallied because he didn't want to leave his dam to back around to put him in the trailer), helped catch his dam, then got loped around the arena a couple circles before babysitting my mentally disabled nephew. What a day!!! It was busy, but we had so much fun out there riding!! The pics are from ground tieing, the lighting was bad to take riding pics. 



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, we went and got an ultrasound and a trim for Josie today! She is confirmed 75 days in foal. I was planning on getting a pic, but the foal wasn't very clear, so I didn't bother, lol. 

Doc was showing me where she was and asking if I could see it. I replied no just as the foal bounced all around in there for a couple seconds. It was kind of humorous when he asked me if I could see it now. :lol: He said she had a strong pregnancy and is doing great! 

She also got a trim from someone more knowledgeable (or perhaps just cares a bit more) and is super balanced with her barefoot trim, much better than the "slap and tack" approach of my latest farrier. He definitely earned himself another customer!!! 

With all that being said I didn't grab any pics from today, but thought I'd include a couple taken in the past few weeks since I posted last! Yes, Im aware that her halter doesn't fit correctly in the hat pics, my bud brought me the wrong one to grab her out of the arena, and it suited its purpose just fine for the 20 minutes we played with her. 

We found a wild frog and desensitized her to that - she kept trying to shake him off when he approached her withers, lol. 

She also now paws on command, getting ready for her to learn to "step up" onto a platform and stand there with first 2 feet, then 4. Im pretty excited!!!


Forgot to mention! I am looking into going ahead and breeding Josie again in the next 2 breeding seasons to a reiner, anyone have any ideas on who would suit her beautifully? Probably looking at 5k breeding fees or less. Would love any and all opinions with any pics and links! I suck at looking stallions up, lol. I'm looking for something that will be super marketable if it is a colt, I plan on retaining the fillies. Thanks!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmmm, Im not sure why my pics turned sideways, sorry!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Hendricks Reining Horses

Schmersal Reining Horses :: Pale Face Dunnit
I think this stallion is incredibly handsome but I am no expert...

Schmersal Reining Horses :: Tidal Wave Jack

BREEDING Great Reining Horses

Who Whiz It « Haverty Ranch

Those are the ones I found after a really quick google search. I claim no expert ability to know whether or not any will cross well on your mare but even if they don't...some really pretty horse flesh to oogle....


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Kind of an afterthought...but I had seen some people talking about it elsewhere.

Is it possible to put in semen from two different stallions at once? I know you really wanted a RC foal but his semen was poor and you didn't want to miss out on a foal this year. So why not put in two stallions and DNA test the foal after?

Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it could be possible, but imo, I don't think it would have been worth it as the likelihood of RC's semen reaching a follicle before Hydrive's would be a somewhat small percentage given that his semen was poor and frozen (which leads to lower motility) and Hydrive's was awesome/cooled. I think it would have been an added expense to the ranch as they would be giving me an extra dose that could be used somewhere else and the end result would have been the same, other than an added expense to me with the DNA testings and the hold on getting the foal registered. Just not worth it! 

Thank you, Wyndella! I'm actually thinking about Big Chex to Cash right now, but was wondering what the most marketable bloodlines for reiners are right now and want to breed to big time reiners. I can't wait until a couple of her foals get in the right hands and get some earnings on them. I'm also planning on showing her in novice, but she'll get the training later in her life, so Im not sure how competitive we'll be, although she is still very, very trainable and open to new things. Gah, I can't believe she is 5 years old already!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> Thank you MLP!! You gonna have any foals born in 2014? Your baby this year is gorgeous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! Sadly no. By the time my mare came in really was too late. Next year is another year!! If I get lucky I may purchase a mare or two in foal. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys!! Josie is about 3 months bred!! Time sure flies when you don't have any of it, lol. She got visitors a couple days ago. My bestie's little cousin and grandma came out to see the horses and the little girl got to ride! She is only six, which makes her Josie's youngest passenger ever, but they were great! She rode her alone in the roundpen and rode with either my bud and I the rest of the time out around the property. I snapped the other pics of Josie today, she was sooooo dirty!! I can't wait til April!! It'll be fun staying up all night on foal watch with finals right around the same time.


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweaty girl! My bud helped me lunge her so I could grab a couple pics on my phone =)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on the successful breeding! What color are you expecting baby to be?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you! My choices are Palomino, Chestnut, Bay, or Buckskin. I really don't care what color it is other than I would really prefer not to have a chestnut, lol. Bay/buckskin are my favorite colors!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> I think it could be possible, but imo, I don't think it would have been worth it as the likelihood of RC's semen reaching a follicle before Hydrive's would be a somewhat small percentage given that his semen was poor and frozen (which leads to lower motility) and Hydrive's was awesome/cooled. I think it would have been an added expense to the ranch as they would be giving me an extra dose that could be used somewhere else and the end result would have been the same, other than an added expense to me with the DNA testings and the hold on getting the foal registered. Just not worth it!


I'm late to the party, but just a couple of notes on the DNA issue. From what I understand:
1. Both AQHA and APHA require parentage verification for foals conceived using cooled transported or frozen semen. They do not require it for on-site AI with fresh semen.
2. Both AQHA and APHA require parentage verification for any mare exposed to more than 1 stallion in a 30 day period.

So it looks like Josie's baby will be mad at you for pulling out tail hairs. I'm already excited for next year's foals 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What are your plans with this foal?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's lookin great!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! I'm planning on keeping this foal to be a nice little show prospect, but if it is a colt and not stallion quality, I'll be gelding him and finding him a home where someone will show him!! I really want a filly to retain for my breeding program. I'm planning on breeding to top stallions, so every generation only gets stronger. I didn't know that CCH! I guess the foal will be upset, because Ill be registering it asap with a super cute name, hopefully!!! 

Josie is doing great, although my bud has her horse and we have my mom's 2 goats in there with her, so they're being grain thieves! :? I'm hoping to get them out SOON, but haven't had the time or inclination to build a goat run in this dang summer session in the nursing program. We had an entire 6 weeks to do a Pediatrics class that should have taken an entire Fall semester. :shock:

She has learned a new trick although I didn't get any awesome pics of it, since I took the pics myself! She now has skills such as give kisses, bow, lay down, flex (without any queue other than a finger pressed in her side), and will now paw and stand up on a prop! I want to eventually get her to where she can stand on a prop with all four feet like some of the trick horses can, although I'm not going to try that right now until I research how to teach her 

On a slightly more negative note, I haven't been riding her very much at all this year and she is being a brat about flexing and riding with her head level with her poll, but I don't ride her enough to put that consistency on her to get her to make that a habit 

Anyways, pics!! She has gotten a slight belly on her but I'm unsure whether its from hay or the foal. The mare with her has a bigger hay belly than Josie so it leaves questions to be answered!! lol.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

She is such a beautiful mare!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Josie is 118 days in foal today!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

trainerunlimited said:


> Josie is 118 days in foal today!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wonderful! Do you have new pictures for us? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol, I grabbed one shot of her eating, but it isn't great at all! I had to wipe my iphone and now it isn't working on my pc to sync >.< Soooo, I have to download photobucket and upload it that way again!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Here she is! Isn't a great pic, but its showing her belly. She also already has a slight bag, anyone know anything about that? She never did fully dry up after having her last foal, but her bag has since filled to about twice the size it was, which still isn't any where near full. Just a little worried about it!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Went riding and decided to take a couple pics of Josie and Lexi! I thought this one was cute, so had some fun editing it, which I had no idea how to do! I think i'll go back and crop it some, although Im not sure!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's looking great!

The bag will probably come and go. Hormones. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She's lovely! I didn't read the whole thread... What did you breed her to?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She is bred to Hydrive Cat, by Highbrow Cat. He is a cutting horse with over 400k earnings. His babies have over 450k earnings with only one year of showing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

trainerunlimited said:


> She is bred to Hydrive Cat, by Highbrow Cat. He is a cutting horse with over 400k earnings. His babies have over 450k earnings with only one year of showing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


wowza!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Sooooo, I've got some exciting news for everyone! I'm going into a partnership with an old friend who is going to be my financial backer and am buying 2 weanlings from a handcock/old blood ranch. He pulled the babies out of the field last Monday and I fell in love with one of them, so (through amazing friends) am able to bring one home! We're also getting a little roan filly with a hernia that we will repair and sell her, unless she feeds out a little better. My friend was interested in her and he couldn't beat the price, lol. I also have several photos of Josie taken over the past couple of weeks! First Josie, then the new girl who is coming tomorrow! I didn't get any good pics of her or the roan, unfortunately, all the babies were milling around and kept getting in the way. Josie photobombed herself with those ridiculous yawns! Any time we're still she starts yawning, lol!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is the new filly! She is the girl in the middle. Any thoughts on her?!?! She isn't going to be super refined, her head isn't super bitty, but she is going to be a powerhouse and able to pull down a brick wall!!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

With those hindquarters, it looks like she is definitely going to have a lot of power.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought so too, thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Lovely!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you! Can't wait to be surrounded by all these babies!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

A couple new pics of Josie! She isn't really showing much still, other than what you could consider a hay belly. I can't wait til next April, it seems like forever away! The new fillies are doing great! I need name ideas! The buckskin filly is just sweet as can be, the roan not so much! lol. I am already planning on buying my bud out and keeping the filly forever! 

I played around with Josie and actually got pics of her tricks! Yay!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone know why the pics aren't fully loading for some reason?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute fillies and Josie's looking great!! Some of the pics aren't showing for me either, don't know what it could be.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

They all downloaded for me and she looks great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Just checked Buffalo Ranch's website and Hydrive Cat's produce earnings have increased a couple hundred thousand since this spring! That is exciting! He was also 2012 freshman sire of the year! 

Produce Earnings$655,244

I also wanted to ask you guys a question! Hydrive is enrolled in the following registries: 
Nominated to

NCHA Super Stakes, Breeders Invitational, PCCHA, Bonanza, NRCHA, & ACCHA


How do I get the foal nominated to the following events? Which are worth nominating to and which are not? I've never dealt with any of that stuff, so this is new to me!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Just got this pic of Simba at 17 months old! He is looking pretty good! Haven't seen him since the spring!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, Josie is 162 days in foal!!! She is doing well, although has been sharing with my friend's horse and I think it's showing in her condition. She is a slow eater and the other one is a pig so I'm almost certain she isn't getting her full share , even if she is top dog. I had her front feet shod so she wouldn't continue to chip anymore and am planning on leaving them on til February. What do y'all think of her conditioning? I think she needs more weight, seems like she has lost some conditioning over her back especially :/. We did go to a playday and I turned her loose to do a couple events. 

We actually got 3 1st's, which is amazing considering I don't do speed events and she definitely isn't patterned. Thank god for a smart horse who doesn't anything I ask! Going quicker than a lope got to her head a bit coming out and she didn't stop how she normally does but came right back to me when I rode her in/out of the arena when the event was over. She's been whispering in other horses' ears all about how she should be a racehorse and how she actually isn't cow bred at all . 

She is actually extremely smart and well rounded, along with having to he most expression I've ever seen in a horse's face, I can tell exactly how she is feeling and she loved it! We might have to play more with the barrels 

She got a 23 on the cloverleaf barrels, 8 on the straightaway barrels, 11 on the flag race, I got d/c'd on the potato race, and got a 12 on the weaving in and out of 2 barrels , whatever that one was called! We would have done so much better on the cloverleaf but I was in split leather reins right after putting some showsheen on her so the reins would run straight through my hands! 

Anyways, I am extremely proud of her , it's a compliment when someone comes up and asks if I take outside horse because my horse is amazing  

Other than that, things have been somewhat slow for her. I'm going to take her to get checked out by my vet again in about 6 weeks just to make sure everything is golden. I am worried about her condition though, any thoughts? 

Trail ride a couple weeks ago! It was one of the first cooler afternoons! 









Pretty neat shell ground tie when my farrier is out 









Shows her pretty dapples while in a stall when the sky was about to open up.









She never did show from behind but I figured I'd start taking a couple pics anyways!









This was the pic that got me thinking she needs more weight/conditioning on her. She has a much better top line than this pic shows usually. What are your thoughts? 









This pic was taken same time as the above 2.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

